# Big howdy from Georgia!



## Misa (Nov 30, 2012)

Gonna be moving to Lake Park here in the next couple months! 
Looking to make a few friends before I get there. 
I'm going to be a first time horse owner and i'll need all the help and advice I can get!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Alabama!! :smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, Big Howdy from Seattle! you know, where it never stops raining?

We welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Misa Nice to meet you


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from NY , My horse love that we live in near the Big apple but not in it HaHa


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome! I am from Georgia too.


----------

